
Ask HN: Email client alternatives for Gmail/YMail/etc ad-based clients - hvmonk
Hey folks,<p>I am sick with all these data gathering stuff and have been working on reducing my Google&#x2F;Yahoo usage.<p>I rarely use FB, and use DDG for search.<p>Google does have some products which are unbeatable as of now -- maps. I acknowledge it requires huge investment, etc to get all pieces together to make map usable. But, email? Aren&#x27;t there any better email clients (paid&#x2F;unpaid) out there that can compete with gmail? What would you recommend?<p>Thanks!
======
safar
Maps Alternative - Here.com (the maps are at wego.here.com). It used to be
owned by Nokia and is now majority owned by a german automobile consortium
(Audi, BMW, Daimler etc).

Email -

Fastmail.com is a decent feature rich paid service based in Australia; I liked
it but stopped using it as it is subject to Australian surveillance (Australia
is part of the spying program of the US), and Australia has passed laws to
increase its surveillance capability.

Vivaldi Mail (mail.vivaldi.net) is pretty decent though the webmail interface
lacks features when compared to Gmail. But its free, offers access through
IMAP, and supports encryption.

Protonmail.ch is newer and lacks some features of Gmail like threading. But it
doesn't profile you through your emails and doesn't targets you with ads. It
also has some interesting features like expiring emails.

Tutanota (tuta.io) is similar to Protonmail and another interesting email
project and provider to watch.

~~~
hvmonk
Thanks for the info, will explore them!

------
itamarst
fastmail.com is good.

~~~
hvmonk
Thanks!

